# Upgrading to FreeBSD 12.1-RELEASE / drm-fbsd12.0-kmod



## hpc (Nov 8, 2019)

Hello, I've upgraded a laptop (from 12.0 to 12.1) which had the drm-fbsd problem. 
I've seen the similar threads, but deinstalling & building drm-kmod from ports does not solve the problem (reboot when the kernel module load). 

My workaround is to use xf86-video-scfb instead.

I can live with that, except for the hdmi output which is no more recognized.

For the record (extracted from lspci -lv)
vgapci0@pci0:0:2:0:    class=0x030000 card=0x51081558 chip=0x22b18086 rev=0x21 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Atom/Celeron/Pentium Processor x5-E8000/J3xxx/N3xxx Integrated Graphics Controller'
    class      = display
    subclass   = VGA


----------



## VladiBG (Nov 8, 2019)

Upgrading to FreeBSD 12.1-RELEASE - resolving an issue with drm-fbsd12.0-kmod
					

I just upgraded a desktop system from FreeBSD 12.0 to 12.1-RELEASE. Usually a minor upgrade does not require re-installation of 3rd-party software. This is an i7-7700 system and graphics/drm-kmod was installed and /boot/modules/i915kms.ko was activated. After said upgrade, the system did not...




					forums.freebsd.org


----------

